# Can your knife fit in your wallet, comfortably? Iain Sinclair - Card Sharp 2 Review



## ama230 (Dec 12, 2012)

First of all I had wanted to say that I am very thankful for this forums existence. It has helped me and countless others to find inside information from alternative energy to survival gear. So before I get this show started, I had wanted to give a big sincere THANK YOU to CANDLEPOWERFORUMS.COM for making us fellow nerds and geeks informed.

It’s going to seem like I am doing a lot of product pushing but that’s not the case. I am a contracted EET so work comes and goes. When I do get the chance to review exciting and innovative products that aren’t main stream, I will do my best to get as much out there.


*Note:* I do not work for these companies nor am I endorsing them. I am a normal individual that like to do reviews on products that are pushing innovation and allow the user to have a choice on what he or she prefers. I do this for the fact that I LOVE reading reviews myself and it’s nice to get a feel for a product before pulling the trigger.

Now on to the good stuff!

I am going to be doing a review of a product that many users on here carry everyday with them… Any hints? It’s not a flashlight as that’s the first guess on here. Alright as the title of the review hints as it’s a minimalist knife that could be used every day if need be. As it is intended for those situations you need a clean, sterile and sharp blade. 


There are a lot of knives out there that do their job very well and this product is not going to substitute for your personal EDC knife. This is meant to supplement for those times in need and does its job very well. In this review I will go over claimed and actual specs as well as pictures.

*Manufacturers Specs:
*

Size - 85.6 x 54 x 2.2 mm (size of credit card)

Weight - 13 grams

Package size - 120 x 120 x 5mm

Package weight - 38 grams (including knife)

Construction - Black Polypropylene plastic body and brushed stainless blade (choice of natural stainless steel or black Teflon coated blade)

*Actual Specs: Its rare but the specs add up!*


Product size - 85.6 x 54 x 2.2 mm (size of credit card)

Product weight - 13 grams

Blade Material - 420HC (seems to be the industry standard these days) 

The blade material is unlisted so I am taking a guess.

Now onto the really good stuff – THE PICS!!!

For the first picture of this review is the front of the package. It is the exact same size a CD Jewel case. This is ensure that costs are low and they are passed onto the consumer and environment.






Then for the second picture is of the back of the package. It shows the general flow of how to assemble the knife.





The third picture is of the knife still in the opened package as you see it if you were to open it. Simple and effective packaging. 





The fourth picture is of the knife next to my leatherman wave for size comparison. It looks very cool as its a very unique design.





The fifth photograph is of the backside of the knife as you can see the seams to fold the knife. They claim that this polypropylene can withstand a lifetime of bends, THAT'S A NICE!!!





Here comes the sixth picture is of the front of the knife on its side for general size reference. It is card thin as the specs claim and I have measured, making it a very wallet friendly tool.





Then for the seventh picture I am starting the assembly steps one by one. The is showing the locking mechanism that hols the knife being turned by my finger so the knife can come out and play. The indicator is green when locked and black when unlocked. Its located near the front end of the blade and very simple to use.





The eighth picture is of the second step to assemble the knife. The knife folds all the way back as you can see it is partially folded here.





The ninth picture is of the knife blade folded all the way back. Then one of the two flaps folded over it as it is held in place by my thumb.





The tenth picture is of the knife fully assembled next to my leatherman wave for size reference. It looks very classy and subtle, as its better than I imagined from the online pictures.





The eleventh picture is of the knife in my hand un-assembled. This is to show for general size reference.






Then for the twelveth and final picture of my review. I have it in my hand in a nice firm grip to show that my fingers aren't turning read from the profile being too thin. As its just the right size to be a fully functioning blade, that's when duty calls of course. 






As for the general feel and use of the knife as most of you are wondering now. It is to a surprise that this thin of a knife does not feel uncomfortable or compromised. You are getting a nice sharp blade in a credit card profile. Then when it comes to cutting it is not a slouch by any means. From minor surgery to pruning the garden it works great as the 420HC material is the same material Leatherman uses in their lineup.


There is a nice ergonomic feel to it and has thumb knurling that will ensure you have a nice grip in any application. Keep in mind that each task has a certain tool and use the tool outside of its intended use, you are taking a risk. The materials used to make this are not bottom of the barrel either, thus is to ensure a lifetime of actual use. It’s much more than a novelty item as it can perform if need be and take up no space doing so.


If I were to make any suggestions for this product, the only one would be, make a thin sheath out of a nice material so the knife can slide in and out of. Just for a safety factor of two as anybody large that sits on this is going to damage the knife or injure themselves. 

Disclaimer: This is a safety warning only for those people that manage to roll a vehicle going less than 30MPH( the accident prone)


Any questions, comments or suggestions are welcome as I will do my best to get back to them in a timely fashion. I appreciate you taking the time to read my reviews as I will keep them coming. Thank you for your time and have nice day!


Happy Holidays,
Eric Ramirez
Ama230


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 12, 2012)

I might pick on of those up would come in handy if I forgot my pocket knife. I keep one of these laced in my boot, but its had to get to and be discreet


----------



## ama230 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have not seen a knife laced in boot before. Do you mind posting pics of your edc application. This helps others generate idea of what products to carry and how to do so in a style of their choosing.

Is it a discrete method of carry - NO
Do I want to mess with someone with this laced in their boot - NO

Thank you for the post! : )


----------



## nbp (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice pictures you have there. Very interesting product, I've never seen a folding knife like that before. Pretty creative!


----------



## KuanR (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one of these coming too to put in my wallet. This should come in handy!


----------



## Saber in PA (Dec 13, 2012)

with the pant leg covering you can only see a little bit of it. By Discreate I'm not going to bend over and pull a knife out of my boot in the office to cut open a letter. It's a kabar last ditch knife by the way


----------



## ama230 (Dec 13, 2012)

@ Saber - Thanks for the nice picture as it definitely looks cool and functional. Its about time someone uses their laces for other than a make shift belt.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 13, 2012)

I like the idea of the cardsharp. And the price is right.
However, if I ever actually need a knife, I don't want to have open my wallet, pull it out, and fold 3 things to be able to use it.
Handy to me means: pull it out, flick it open, cut, close it, and drop it back in my pocket, in seconds, with one hand. So I EDC Spyderco.
The only time I would find the cardsharp useful is when I'm not carrying another knife or multitool. Which means coutrooms and airplanes.
Which means I couldn't have the cardsharp, either.
So I'd probably forget it's even in my wallet.
Which means, in the end, I'd probably lose it to TSA before I get a chance to use it. 
But thank you for the review snd comprehensive demonstration, and getting people thinking about carrying a knife on their person.

Are you going to review the Eon Extreme, and compare it to other $80 EDC lights?
Again, it seems cool, but I can't se how I'd take it over my Ti EagleTac D25C. 

The boot knife trick is cool, but it would be tough to deploy discreetly unless you're already kneeling or something. Plus I think it qualifies as a concealed fixed blade out here in the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia.


----------



## ama230 (Dec 15, 2012)

@tjswarbrick - Thank you for trolling. :twothumbs


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been carrying a Card Sharp 2 in my wallet for the last six months. I never used it but it's nice to know it's there. Besides I am not a knife guy and even if I know that there must be other much better knifes I simply don't care, I like this one.


----------



## ama230 (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally a story of this product in action. Do you mind posting a pic of the knife. There needs to be others that see this to prove that this has a niche and it fills it well.

Thanks for taking the time to post! : )


----------



## tjswarbrick (Dec 17, 2012)

ama230 said:


> @tjswarbrick - Thank you for trolling. :twothumbs



I'm sorry you feel that way ama.

I was trying to give my perspective as a knife guy, and give your very worthwhile review a bump.
For non-knife guys, I think Sinclair's is a nice approach.


----------



## ama230 (Dec 30, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> I have been carrying a Card Sharp 2 in my wallet for the last six months. I never used it but it's nice to know it's there. Besides I am not a knife guy and even if I know that there must be other much better knifes I simply don't care, I like this one.



@kV - Would you mind posting a picture to see how well the product stands up? It would be very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 23, 2013)

How well does it cut stuff?


----------



## ama230 (Jan 23, 2013)

dss_777 said:


> How well does it cut stuff?



It is razor sharp. Then for longevity, the blade seems a little on the soft side with 154cm steel. It will hold a sharp edge but for how long, is anyone's guess.


----------



## Fresh Light (Jan 23, 2013)

I received this wallet knife as a Christmas gift. I'll just have to make sure to remember to take it out when I fly. Well maybe, I have a metal credit card shaped bottle opener that has gone through international flights several times. As far as the knife goes, it really is quite sturdy once all the folding is completed. Also, it incredibly sharp. It will cut strips of paper easily and sting to maybe finger sized rope with no problems.


----------



## dss_777 (Jan 23, 2013)

ama230 said:


> It is razor sharp. Then for longevity, the blade seems a little on the soft side with 154cm steel. It will hold a sharp edge but for how long, is anyone's guess.



Sorry, but I'm confused. In your review you said:



> Then when it comes to cutting it is not a slouch by any means. From minor surgery to pruning the garden it works great as the 420HC material is the same material Leatherman uses in their lineup.




Can you tell us how you used it and how well it worked in that use? 

Any pics of the knife in use, or after you got done using it?


----------

